# Do solenoids need to be grounded?



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

ive always had bare metal under the mounting bracket for the solenoids so they grounded properly, i was told to do that way back, but now im wondering is it neccessary? what do u guys do?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Aug 20 2009, 06:38 PM~14830545
> *ive always had bare metal under the mounting bracket for the solenoids so they grounded properly, i was told to do that way back, but now im wondering is it neccessary? what do u guys do?
> *


:roflmao: 

WTF? :buttkick:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

so i guess i dont have to then,,,lol


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

if they didn't need to be grounded they would not have the metal base with two holes in it. they would just use plastic like the case.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Aug 20 2009, 04:38 PM~14830545
> *ive always had bare metal under the mounting bracket for the solenoids so they grounded properly, i was told to do that way back, but now im wondering is it neccessary? what do u guys do?
> *


yes they definately need to be grounded...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Aug 20 2009, 07:31 PM~14831145
> *so i guess i dont have to then,,,lol
> *


yes man definetly ground them or you will have problems


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

alright i guess ill stick to whats been working,,, wonder why the other guy was thinkin im crazy or somethin???


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

he thought you was crazy cause that was a simple question and kinda dumb to ask... but you got to start some where


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 20 2009, 03:42 PM~14830576
> *:roflmao:
> 
> WTF? :buttkick:
> *


X2


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Aug 20 2009, 10:09 PM~14834217
> *alright i guess ill stick to whats been working,,, wonder why the other guy was thinkin im crazy or somethin???
> *



if they think they dont need to be grounded you can do what another dumbass layitlow person did and was make their pump rack out of fucking wood and screw the solenoids to the wood and couldnt understand why the setup did nothing lol..


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2009, 02:03 AM~14835459
> *if they think they dont need to be grounded you can do what another dumbass layitlow person did and was make their pump rack out of fucking wood and screw the solenoids to the wood and couldnt understand why the setup did nothing lol..
> *


hahaha wheres that post


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 21 2009, 06:16 AM~14836352
> *hahaha wheres that post
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=481418&hl=wood


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Aug 20 2009, 11:09 PM~14834217
> *alright i guess ill stick to whats been working,,, wonder why the other guy was thinkin im crazy or somethin???
> *



He didn't, he was laughing at you.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2009, 02:03 AM~14835459
> *if they think they dont need to be grounded you can do what another dumbass layitlow person did and was make their pump rack out of fucking wood and screw the solenoids to the wood and couldnt understand why the setup did nothing lol..
> *


 Haha that was a classic Layitlow moment.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Aug 21 2009, 08:16 AM~14836971
> *Haha that was a classic Layitlow moment.
> *


THAT SHIT WAS AWESOME TOO....i dont care what kind of mood u were in...that shit would make u laugh


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2009, 12:03 AM~14835459
> *if they think they dont need to be grounded you can do what another dumbass layitlow person did and was make their pump rack out of fucking wood and screw the solenoids to the wood and couldnt understand why the setup did nothing lol..
> *



to the wood ?>????

dawg


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Aug 21 2009, 11:48 AM~14838936
> *to the wood ?>????
> 
> dawg
> *


haha yes to the wood. Some posted up the topic in here of it. It's so strange I couldn't make his shit up lol


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2009, 11:33 AM~14838126
> *THAT SHIT WAS AWESOME TOO....i dont care what kind of mood u were in...that shit would make u laugh*


So True. I just bumped the topic :biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## CHIVO-805 (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Aug 21 2009, 02:54 PM~14841655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! i would have stained the rack to match the wooden wheels. then would be ready to roll! :roflmao:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Aug 21 2009, 05:54 PM~14841655
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF :uh:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Aug 21 2009, 06:08 PM~14842301
> *WTF :uh:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2009, 02:03 AM~14835459
> *if they think they dont need to be grounded you can do what another dumbass layitlow person did and was make their pump rack out of fucking wood and screw the solenoids to the wood and couldnt understand why the setup did nothing lol..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Aug 21 2009, 05:54 PM~14841655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


country as fuck what does the battery rack look like :roflmao:


----------



## lowandslow64 (Nov 28, 2008)

damn wouldn't have believed it if i hadn't seen it :0 :0 :0


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

with hydraulics or cars for that matter im not a newbie, but when it comes to electrical, im a newbie i guess. im learning wiring, but i knew they had to be grounded, just a question i had in my head. just so u know ive always grounded them but a friend asked me why do i ground them i was like i always just do.... so i was wondering myself... anyway now i look like a dummy but owell.. even tho some may make fun of me, but im not the guy that thinks he knows everything and cant possibly learn from someone else...anyway thanks to the guys that actually helped with a real answer


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

heres the rack im doing for my dads 64 vert..


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

this is what i built


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Aug 22 2009, 12:11 AM~14845567
> *with hydraulics or cars for that matter im not a newbie, but when it comes to electrical, im a newbie i guess. im learning wiring, but i knew they had to be grounded, just a question i had in my head. just so u know ive always grounded them but a friend asked me why do i ground them i was like i always just do.... so i was wondering myself... anyway now i look like a dummy but owell.. even tho some may make fun of me, but im not the guy that thinks he knows everything and cant possibly learn from someone else...anyway thanks to the guys that actually helped with a real answer
> *



looks nice homie...good shit...


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Aug 22 2009, 02:11 AM~14845567
> *with hydraulics or cars for that matter im not a newbie, but when it comes to electrical, im a newbie i guess. im learning wiring, but i knew they had to be grounded, just a question i had in my head. just so u know ive always grounded them but a friend asked me why do i ground them i was like i always just do.... so i was wondering myself... anyway now i look like a dummy but owell.. even tho some may make fun of me, but im not the guy that thinks he knows everything and cant possibly learn from someone else...anyway thanks to the guys that actually helped with a real answer
> *


Don't get upset. Its all in good fun. 


That 64 rag is nice.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Aug 20 2009, 03:38 PM~14830545
> *ive always had bare metal under the mounting bracket for the solenoids so they grounded properly, i was told to do that way back, but now im wondering is it neccessary? what do u guys do?
> *


yes


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Aug 22 2009, 12:39 AM~14845737
> *
> 
> 
> ...



and on a side note..i cant see for sure if what the amp is sitting on it metal or not, but its not a good idea to mount an amp to metal


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

good eye, but no its on mdf that is bolted to a slide in rack that slides in the battery rack. amp is straight to wood, and that will be upholstered also..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Aug 22 2009, 02:11 PM~14848381
> *good eye, but no its on mdf that is bolted to a slide in rack that slides in the battery rack. amp is straight to wood, and that will be upholstered also..
> *



oh alright..just thought i had give u the heads on that..before hydraulics i was doing stereo systems lol...


----------



## etoks13 (Sep 8, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :buttkick: of course u ground them homie


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

i lol'd when i saw this topic title. nice rag 4 though :thumbsup:


----------

